

Ask HN:  Is it possible to find a job in SF from Dallas? - j_baker

I've been looking for a job in San Francisco for about 8 months.  I've made it to the interview stage with several companies, but I've gotten no job offers.<p>I've heard some people say that it's <i>much</i> easier to find a job in SF if you live there.  Is it worth it for me to figure out a way to move there and <i>then</i> find a job?  The thing is... moving from Dallas to SF is <i>expensive</i>.  I doubt I have the money to put down as a deposit on an apartment and make the first month's rent.  Is it naive of me to wait in Dallas to find a job that will help with relocation expenses?  Or should I just make the jump and move to SF?  Are there any ways to make the move more affordable?
======
fredisawesome
You definitely should just come live in SF. You'll have a much better
opportunity to network and meet potential employers. Everyday there is at
least one event in the SF Bay Area for you to attend, whether it's a meetup,
drinks, or hackathon you'll undoubtedly find work here faster if you're living
here.

I can't speak to making the move cheaper since I moved out here for college
with virtually nothing. If you're worried about the price of rent, you could
consider living outside of the city. While living in SF is probably more
desirable you can live south in places like Mountain view, Palo Alto, Daly
City or over in the East Bay like Berkley, Fremont, etc. You'll easily be
paying half your rent if you choose to live outside of the city. If you don't
bring a car, or sell it when you get here you can still take BART or CalTrain
into the city for events and for interviews.

Hopefully this helps. :)

~~~
ha3k4r
I moved out here for college with virtually nothing. If you're worried about
the price of rent, you could consider living outside of the city.

signature:[http://watch-life-unexpected-episodes-online.download-
tvshow...](http://watch-life-unexpected-episodes-online.download-tvshows.com/)

------
comatose51
I actually got a job in the Bay Area while living in Dallas three years ago.
Recruiter found my resume on Monster.com and after two phone screens and
flying me out, they hired me.

